# [SOLVED] New Sony gt56uix stereo has power but won't turn on



## Ksilvey10

Hi, 
I have installed a sony cdx gt56uiw in a 2003 ford focus (baupunkt). I have power to the stereo as it will accept cds and will eject them if i hit the eject button. However the display and sound will not come on. I have held down every button. Any experience with this stereo?


----------



## lcurle

*Re: New Sony gt56uix stereo has power but won't turn on*

which harness did you use? Or did you cut the factory harness?


----------



## Ksilvey10

*Re: New Sony gt56uix stereo has power but won't turn on*

I bought a harness from audio dynamics. It is a bluewave BW-H-VW87 (The blaupunkt system used a Volkswagen harness).

ANNNND like an idiot i just now actually read the back which has that illumination and the dimmer are the orange wires (not hooked up) *facepalm*

My question now is, do I hook those up with the red as well?


----------



## Ksilvey10

*Re: New Sony gt56uix stereo has power but won't turn on*

Ok I take that back...
From the wiring harness I have a black ground wire and an orange/white dimmer wire, but all the wires from the new stereo itself are hooked up with their matching colors.


----------



## Ksilvey10

*Re: New Sony gt56uix stereo has power but won't turn on*

I took the sony back thinking that it must be the unit because it was getting power. I bought a comparable pioneer. Wired it up and... nothing again. Beats me.


----------



## Ksilvey10

*Re: New Sony gt56uix stereo has power but won't turn on*

We tested the yellow(battery) connection all the way through the stereo harness. It is getting power. I just can't get the thing to turn on.


----------



## lcurle

*Re: New Sony gt56uix stereo has power but won't turn on*

this is what I would do:
Pull the plug out of the radio and with a DMM (Digital Multi Meter) set it to 20v and put the ground probe on the ground wire, then hit the yellow, make sure it has power, then turn the key to the on position and make sure the red wire is hot. This will check the radio circuit.


----------



## Ksilvey10

Mark this one solved: as I said, we knew we had power. What our problem was was a blown fuse in the car *facepalm*. I also found out later that if you have a blaupunkt system which uses a VW harness, you have to wire the red to yellow and vice versa, otherwise your system won't get constant 12V and will lose its memory with every shut off. 

Thanks for the help though


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: New Sony gt56uix stereo has power but won't turn on*

Thanks for letting us know. I will mark it solved per you request.

BG


----------

